# shtf.. is this someone's plan?



## felixx (May 14, 2013)

I look at events in the world and wonder if some govt organisations want anarchy, mass civil unrest?

It seems that there is a lot of Muslim driven events, 9/11, recent bombings, soldiers getting beheaded or killed Europe, etc.

Hitler blamed Jews, made up propaganda to turn people against them, no-one cared when they were taken away.

Is the us govt doing the same with Muslims and the war on terrorism.

Was 9/11 an inside job?
Did those boys plant the bombs at the Boston marathon?

Sorry if this touches a nerve for some, sitting safely here in New Zealand I guess it seems a bit possible.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, but what if its the opposite? What if the "someone" is a group of Arabic people, Muslim in faith, and determined to restore the rules of 700 AD to this planet; and standing in their way is the hedonistic lifestyle of the evil capitalist who also defend the "satan" Israel? Would not those people want to instill "SHTF" upon that capitalist society to get it out of the way? 

I do not believe 9/11 was an inside job. I think our government had chances to stop it and missed those chances just like they had chances to stop Pearl Harbor and missed them. My God there are folks in Mexico who still believe Santa Ana won at the Alamo. In fact I think there was an expose recently on how some schools in Mexico teach this.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 1, 2013)

Ripon,

You convinced me to join the site with this post.

The Texicans lost the battle of the Alamo decisively. Almost all in the Alamo were killed while taking out about 1/3 of the mexicans involved in the battle with them.

The loss at the Alamo was made right at the battle of San Jacinto where the Texians routed the Mexicans in 20 minutes or so....with the battle cry of "Remember the Alamo". Quarter was not offered, as it wasn't in the Mexican offense against the Alamo. Santa Ana was captured and in order to secure his release, Texas was granted its freedom from Mexican armies and their rule over the land.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Evil is not a place on can find on a map...yet it does exist. To say that this group of people is evil and this other group is not. Is to deny the existence of individuality and the notion of free will. Which is also form of evil one which feed on ignorance...


----------



## felixx (May 14, 2013)

Cool,
Good statements..


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you for the correction on the Alamo, for what I meant to note was Santa Ana sent messengers back to Mexico City ahead of him who declared victory in Texas and to this day some schools in Mexico teach that Santa Ana actually won and that Ameica stole and has no rightful claim to the "south western" states that were once part of Mexico.

Personally they can have parts of East LA and for that I can sacrafice San Diego (nice place) j/k

Glad you want to stay - good people around.



Aggie Chris said:


> Ripon,
> 
> You convinced me to join the site with this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

felixx said:


> i look at events in the world and wonder if some govt organisations want anarchy, mass civil unrest?
> I think we've all heard this claim over and over again in the past. I wonder what the benefits would be for a govt. To instill anarchy?
> 
> it seems that there is a lot of muslim driven events, 9/11, recent bombings, soldiers getting beheaded or killed europe, etc.
> ...


*Islam - one of the many faces of Satan*


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

felixx said:


> ..Was 9/11 an inside job?
> Did those boys plant the bombs at the Boston marathon?..


The Boston bomber hasn't said anything like "I never dun it, i was framed".
And Al-Qaeda admit doing 9/11 so that sinks the "inside job" conspiracy theory.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

felixx said:


> I look at events in the world and wonder if some govt organisations want anarchy, mass civil unrest?...


These Bible verses give a good clue-
_"..many antichrists have come, this is how we know it is the last hour...the spirit of the antichrist, which you have heard is coming and even now is already in the world" (1 John 2:18/1 John 4:3)
"To the pure, all things are pure, but to those who are corrupted...nothing is pure. In fact, both their minds and consciences are corrupted" (Titus 1:15)
"For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil" (Eph 6:12)_

It could be called a "spiritual plague" that afflicts millions in every walk of life all over the world including our own countries. Brit newspaper columnist Garry Bushell calls them "lefty maggots".
They know they can't get under Christianity's radar which is why they hate Christianity and will be turned into beefburgers..
_"They are like brute beasts, creatures of instinct, born only to be caught and destroyed.." (2 Peter 2:12)_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Ripon said:


> ..I do not believe 9/11 was an inside job. I think our government had chances to stop it and missed those chances just like they had chances to stop Pearl Harbor and missed them..


And they're currently missing their chance to stop World War Three.
Like I've said before, the West's support for Israel makes us a terror target as "Israel's friend", we've already paid for it by getting hit with the 9/11 and London revenge attacks, and will go on paying into the future.
Saddam and Bin Laden are gone but muslims still go along with their sentiments-
_"We declared jihad against the US government, because the US government is unjust, criminal and tyrannical. It has committed acts that are extremely unjust, hideous and criminal whether directly or *through its support of the Israeli occupation*" - Osama bin Laden to CNN in March 1997_

When the muslim world gets suitcase nukes it'll really hit the fan when terror squads are put ashore in rubber boats from submarines to hit Western cities-
_"Does America realize the meaning of every Iraqi becoming a missile *that can cross to countries and cities*?"-Saddam Hussein, September 29, 1994 _

Israel is a nuclear power and well able to look after herself and the West doesn't need to nanny her, so by stopping supporting her AND by pulling our troops out of Iraq/Afgh we'll make muslims hate us less and reduce the chance of WW3 before they get suitcase nukes.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

We live in scary times. When I was born in 1947 there was about 3,000,000,000 folks on Earth maybe 150,000,000 in the USA. Now we are approaching 7,000,000,000 and over 300,000,000. I think the bomb is gonna be the population bomb. That said, men have been living outside of caves for about 10,000 years. We have been keeping some sort of track of what is going on for about 7,000 years. We can look back a see what has happened and adjust our behaviour accordingly. We know what happens in global wars. We know what happens during nuclear strikes. We know what happens in pandemics. There are some things which are still being guess at like what happens in a massive grid failure or a hit by an asteroid.

Muslims are a problem which are easy to deal with. First, most of 'em are about 5,000 miles away and are living a relatively primitive existance. They don't have the ability to strike at us in any meaningful way. About the best they can do is annoy us and they mostly do that with our assistance. All of the Muslims that attacked us in the name of Allah came to this country legally. We trained them to fly the aircraft. The guy who shot up Ft. Hood was in our army. The last two who bombed Boston were here legally. 

A rational policy would be not to allow any more Muslims into this country, period. Not students, not refugees, not family members.

But why are we worrying about a few Muslims when there are an estimated 12,000,000 - 20,000,000 Mexicans in this country illegally.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> The Boston bomber hasn't said anything like "I never dun it, i was framed".
> And Al-Qaeda admit doing 9/11 so that sinks the "inside job" conspiracy theory.


People never take credit for things they didn't do when it makes them a martyr or fits their agenda.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

There are too many people, not enough resources and most of the resources are controlled by a very tiny percentage of ultra wealthy people, who own mega corporations. (I am not talking small businessmen here.) It makes sense that they keep us fighting amongst each other, so they can run off with the loot. In the mean time, we argue over stuff like religion and race. What a gig!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Ripon said:


> ..our government had chances to stop Pearl Harbor and missed them..


But Roosevelt made up for it by stopping Hitler..
If he hadn't, the nazis would have been free to develop the atom bomb and fleets of bombers to carry it-

_"I completely lack the bombers capable of round-trip flights to New York with a 5-ton bomb load. I would be extremely happy to possess such a bomber which would at last stuff the mouth of arrogance across the sea!"-Hermann Goering 1938_



























Nazi study of the effects of an atomic blast on NY-


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Doesn't it remind one of a B-29?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

roy said:


> Doesn't it remind one of a B-29?


Similar mission similar technology= Similar appearance.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

In fact, Germany had planes capable of flying the Atlantic and bombing America even before WW2 began, namely their Condor airliners (below). However it would only have been a one-way trip because they couldn't carry enough fuel to get back to Europe.
But later Hitler might have been unpredictable enough to send one with an atomic bomb to hit NY, the crew could have u-turned and ditched in the sea after dropping it and been picked up by a U-boat.

_"On August 10-11, 1938, Focke-Wulf 200 Condor D-ACON 'Brandenburg' (below) made a record-breaking nonstop flight across the Atlantic from Berlin to Floyd Bennett field in Brooklyn, New York.
The 4,075 miles flight (6,437 km) took 24 hours and 57 minutes against strong headwinds, at an average speed of 164 MPH (263 km/h). The return flight to Germany took 19 hours and 47 minutes at an average speed of 205 MPH (330 km/h) on August 13, 1938"_


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Similar mission similar technology= Similar appearance.


We have been know to "borrow" heavily from other countries, Germany in particular.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> In fact, Germany had planes capable of flying the Atlantic and bombing America even before WW2 began, namely their Condor airliners (below). However it would only have been a one-way trip because they couldn't carry enough fuel to get back to Europe.
> But later Hitler might have been unpredictable enough to send one with an atomic bomb to hit NY, the crew could have u-turned and ditched in the sea after dropping it and been picked up by a U-boat.
> 
> _"On August 10-11, 1938, Focke-Wulf 200 Condor D-ACON 'Brandenburg' (below) made a record-breaking nonstop flight across the Atlantic from Berlin to Floyd Bennett field in Brooklyn, New York.
> The 4,075 miles flight (6,437 km) took 24 hours and 57 minutes against strong headwinds, at an average speed of 164 MPH (263 km/h). The return flight to Germany took 19 hours and 47 minutes at an average speed of 205 MPH (330 km/h) on August 13, 1938"_


Condors were used for Commerce raiding and U boat support. Couldn't confirm if they supported Bismark Tirpitz etc.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We could 100% withdraw our support for Israel and the radical Islamist would still hate us,

We could 100% withdraw from the middle east (like we did Germany after WWI) and they'd still hate us,

The radical islamist follows a 700 AD extreme view of Islam called sharia. This "law" they follow (when it suits them)
is a fundamental core of the radical islamist. They have illustrate they want it to be earths law. You notice they
are not seeking to impose it upon China? China would never put up with them; there would be no political correctness.
Yet China buys plenty of oil from the Middle East. We are not the target because we buy from the Middle East or 
Support Israel - we are the target because we are EASY. They do attack Russia in the northern regions of the 
Middle East but its largely territorial. They don't attack China not because they don't support Israel but because
they are not easy. 

Ultimately I think this was the chief decision making process for GW Bush in attacking Iraq. Iraq was one of the
leading militaries of the middle east. I think GW wanted desperately to demonstrate to the Muslim world you are
no match for us, but sadly we have this thing called a media and political divide. The left found things like
Abu Grabe which on a grand scale mean nothing, but it enabled the left to show the Muslim world how weak
and inept we are. We will remain targets to the radical islamist as long as they believe they can beat us. They
do believe it.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

roy said:


> Doesn't it remind one of a B-29?


Yeah, I was telling myself that same thing.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Ripon said:


> We could 100% withdraw our support for Israel and the radical Islamist would still hate us,
> We could 100% withdraw from the middle east (like we did Germany after WWI) and they'd still hate us..


But they'd hate our guts a whole lot less if we stopped propping up their sworn enemy Israel, and stopped sending our troops to tramp over their countries..
Like I said, 9/11 was bad but you ain't seen nuthin yet, just wait til they get suitcase nukes if we still haven't got our noses out of Israel and the mideast by then..


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a good friend who spent much time in Iraq early on. He talks with me regularly about "WMD's" and the "joke" that is propogated on America about "them" not being found. He specifically told me of a simple mission he was assigned to go and "pick up" a man they believed to be a "scientist" in the service of the Iraqi government before the fall of Saddam. The man was home, peaceful, and was taken in peacefully without incident he said. They were to gather his computer, and search for WMD materials but found none. When they were leaving (taking the man with them) his wife came out and handed the soldiers a photo of Saddam Hussein that had been on the wall. The man was clearly irritated at his wife but didn't yell or say anything (my friends observation). On the back of the photo of Saddam was the a diagram of a water distribution system of Los Angeles, CA. The man was a chemist. NO...they didn't have WMDs - THEY WERE WMDS.

I disagree we should not be there. We left Germany after WWI and we paid for it dearly with 10 million dead people. We conquered (maybe that was wrong) and we need to stay now and do what we can to make sure they don't get back pack nukes and other weapons.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Japan doesn't appear to have a Muslim. The reason I read was they don't allow it. No Muslims may buy property. They can't build Madrassas. If a Japanese citizen marries a Muslim, they are considered outcasts. 
Of course, with the PC crap in the west, that couldn't happen, could it?
FWIW: This is what I've read. YMMV.


----------

